# Show Shake and Goat Secret



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I show Boer goats. Naturally to be competitive I have to find ways to build muscle on my goats. I usually use the sprinting method but for part of show season I will be back in college and 3 hours away from my animals. I won't be able to run them as usual so I thought maybe I'd try a feed additive. Searching online I found one called Goat Secret. This is what it says about it: * "All Natural" proteins and energy sources to enhance muscle firmness while adding volume and definition
* Enhances appetite, providing protein & energy for a firm hard touch.
* Develops a rich deep luster haircoat
* Fed at all weights
* Feed Rate: 1 oz / head twice a day
I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it.

Also I know some people on my circuit use Show Shake before shows. I was wondering if anyone here used it or thought it was worth the money. Here's the information on it:
* For animals off feed use 12 oz per 120# top dressed daily or mix 3 oz powder to 5 oz of water and drench.
* Mix with water to provide energy, mineral electrolytes, fiber, protein and vitamins for show animals.
* Show Shake has 3 sources of energy. Glucose (fast acting) Maltrodextrin (mid stage) Fats (long term)
* Use during times of stress.
* The only energy product to include fiber which maintains rumen integrity and digestion function during times of low feed intake and stress.
* Provides electrolytes for the fluid balance necessary for hydration
* Contains vitamins necessary for membrane integrity and energy vitalization.


----------

